# Through Okachobee or the keys?



## JollyRogers (Dec 23, 2015)

Hey everyone, me and my boyfriend are new live aboards, we just bought our S2 9.2 C sailboat. It's in Daytona beach FL right now and we have to sail to Sarasota FL for work. We are both fairly new to sailing and I am trying to figure out the best route, either going all the way around Florida or through the Okachobee water way. Right now I'm leaning towards the water way. Our sailboat has a mast hight of 43' and drought of 4'11". My main questions for the water way are: 

Is it really much faster than going all the way around? We would have to motor the whole way with our yanmar 3 gm 30. 

Does anyone know of a list of people I should call before we head out, to figure out if there are any current restrictions or shallow spots or anything?

Which way would you consider safer for new sailors? Water way or going around Florida?

Does anyone have advice on places to avoid or places we should visit?

I'm mainly looking for current information since most of the stuff I've found is pretty old. 
Thanks in advance!

Morgan and David


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

This depends on how much time you have for this cruise. My vote is to go around the long way because you'll get to experience all that SE Florida and SW Florida have to offer. The only stretch that I found lonely was once you left civilization in the Keys and rounded Cape Sable and on up to Marco Island. That is a 1 - 1 1/2 days of really remote sailing/motoring and you have to be prepared to be on your own. 

Cutting the Okechobee waterway would be motoring and not much fun, IMHO. I'd do it if time is of the essence, but thats it.


----------



## RainDog (Jun 9, 2009)

JollyRogers said:


> Is it really much faster than going all the way around? We would have to motor the whole way with our yanmar 3 gm 30.


Depends on how you go. If you are only moving in daylight hours, the Okeechobee will save you 4-5 days. If you are going to sail 24 hours a day for several days on end, it would probably be pretty close to the same amount of time either way.

I would for sure take the Okeechobee unless you have time to linger in the keys and enjoy the cruise.



JollyRogers said:


> Does anyone know of a list of people I should call before we head out, to figure out if there are any current restrictions or shallow spots or anything?


Best source of up-to-date information is Active Captain, Waterway Guide web site, and talking to cruisers along the way who are heading the other direction. With your draft, you will have no problem.



JollyRogers said:


> Which way would you consider safer for new sailors? Water way or going around Florida?


If your boat is seaworthy and the weather is good, both routes are perfectly safe as long as you have good charts and study them.



JollyRogers said:


> Does anyone have advice on places to avoid or places we should visit?


Provided you boat is seaworthy and the weather is good, I would for sure take the outside as much as possible. The ICW is full of bridges which make for very slow going.


----------



## Bilge Rat (Jan 22, 2012)

The Okeechobee would be my choice this time of year. You don't have to worry about the weather as much. If you have engine problems pull over to one side of the canal and try to repair the problem. Anchor or tie up to the Dolphins located near the locks. Ask the lock tender if it's ok first. When you reach Charlotte Harbor go sailing. If the weather is good sail in the gulf to Sarasota and if not take the waterway.


----------



## FSMike (Jan 15, 2010)

Current information on the Okeechobee Waterway depths, locks, maintenance schedule, etc. can be obtained from the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers, Jacksonville, Fl. office.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

+1 on www.activecaptain.com for the latest info.

I'll be in Ft. Myers after January 3rd. PM me if you need help.


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

Many years ago I took my 35' Clearwater across FL via the Okeechobee Waterway. I put 23 hrs on my 3GM30 between Ft. Myers and Stuart. We did sail across the Lake, but it was all motoring otherwise. 

The Army Corps of Engineering could tell you if there are any depth issues, but you don't have a mast height issue. The controlling height is the fixed RR bridge by Port Mayaca at 49' with the normal water level. I didn't have any depth issues with a 6' draft (I have a swing keel, but didn't come close to needing it for this stretch.)

We stayed overnight twice along the waterway--once at the Indiantown Marina and also on the hook (fore-aft anchored along the side of the canal) near the Glades facility. That was during the month of April and we saw very few boats.

Other than locks, there is nothing unusual about this trip.


----------



## jhwelch (May 9, 2015)

I have done the trip both ways. I did not care at all for the trip between Marathon and Ft. Meyers. It is so shallow that choppy breaking waves develop in a modest wind. You have to make full day runs between anchorages.

The trip via Lake Okeechobee is one of the prettiest parts of Florida that I have ever seen. You will pas orange and grapefruit groves, cattle fields, and see goats and chickens in peoples yards. You avoid the bulkheaded waterway and wakes from passing motorboats and limited anchorages by taking this route.


----------



## jimkyle99 (Mar 20, 2013)

There is a railroad lift bridge with 49 foot vertical clearance just east of Lake Okeechobee i.e about half way, that you need to consider. Also the number of lock operations per day vary depending on the water level of the lake. Worst case they go to once or twice per day and that can add a day or two to the trip. Check with the Corp of Engineers.


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

The Army Corp of Engineers publishes lake levels daily online. USACE Jacksonville District
As a beginner, I would recommend the Okeechobee route. Read about how to lock through on the waterway and how to communicate with the bridgetenders. There are some free docks along the way and some decent marinas also. Its a pretty and scenic trip through the rural section of Florida with lots of flora and fauna along the way. As someone mentioned you should use Active Captain for good information about the route. Recommended equipment is a chartplotter, handheld VHF, and paper chart(s). I did the trip a few years ago and regard it as a wonderful, peaceful easy journey.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"We are both fairly new to sailing"
Says to me, take the waterway. There's a lot of shoal water to be found sailing around the Keys, and one slip with the charts, or your navigation, can become a major problem fast. If you have ANY tie constraints, take the waterway, do the learning at a more casual pace.
Also, the weather for the past month two in SE Florida has had the wind mainly from the east, making the entire coast a lee shore, not a good thing for sailors new to a boat, with light experience. By taking the waterway you eliminate that problem, you can't get into as much trouble if the rigging or engine quit.
And speaking of which...hopefully you've had someone go over the engine and fuel system, or you've got enough knowledge to know it is reliable before taking this trip? Similarly, the rigging should have been checked as part of the survey, but engine's usually aren't, beyond "it started". 
If you don't have towing insurance (BOAT US or otherwise) you might want to consider it, although that may not kick in until 30 days after purchase. And if you've taken a free course with USPS (US Power Squadrons, no the post office(G) or similar safety class, you should be able to get some good tips AND an insurance discount as well.

Going round the Keys, great experience, great scenic route, no scorching days this time of year. But if you are under ANY time constraints, do the waterway and make it easier on yourselves, for now. On any "new to me" boat, I'd want at least a 48-hour shakedown cruise offshore before I relied on the boat to go anywhere. Like around the Keys.


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

Florida generally has a prevailing Easterly wind. I forgot to mention Boat US insurance. Otherwise, Hello Sailor has reaffirmed my initial suggestion of going via the OWW. Good luck.


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

We went around Florida several years ago. The trip was across Okeechobee, out to Fort Jefferson, back to Key West then up the ICW to Melbourne. I vowed to never ever go thru Miami/Fort Lauderdale via the ICW again. Too much congestion, bridge openings and very few places to anchor.


----------



## JollyRogers (Dec 23, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the helpful replies. The water way sounds like my plan at this point. Also i don't really have a time constraint but I am curious how long you think a trip like this would take? I'm calculating about 3 weeks if I'm modivated.


----------



## HeartsContent (Sep 14, 2010)

Brought my boat home from Stuart via the Okeechobee and had it "tipped" to get under the Myacca bridge. It was a very nice trip.

I just didn't have the time to go around. If I did, I certainly would have.


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

It took my wife and I five days to go from Clearwater Beach to Stuart (Manatee Pocket). Our stops were at Longboat Key (anchored), Venice (slip), Cape Coral (slip), in the waterway near Glades (anchored) and Indiantown Marina. We were on the first stage of a 1700 mile delivery trip to New England, so we didn't stop to smell the roses, nor were we into an endurance contest. All done during daylight hours.


----------

